# Campsite in The Black Forest



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

Please can anyone recommend a campsite in The Black Forest for us, its the first time we have visited here so we are looking for a site that will give us a good feel of the area with cycling and walking opportunities, we also have a kayak which would be nice to use however we would have to be on a shore as we don't tow a car.

Thanks in advance for any replies

Michele


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We stayed at Sandbank on lake Titisee. 47.887159, 8.139774 lovely views across the lake from the terraced pitches.

There are cycle paths around the lake (though it's not very big) and, of course, you can kayak on it. Titisee itself at the other end of the lake has a train station which gives to access to other areas.

Note that there is a visitors card (Konus Card) a free card that you can request at the campsite, which gives you free access to public transport (trains & busses) within the Black Forest region.

We took the train from Titisee up to Shuluchsee (bigger lake) and down into Frieberg (nice university town).

Konus Card info here: http://www.blackforest-tourism.com/info/KONUS

Morph


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thankyou so much, we have just been reading about Titisee and it sounds ideal although I think we may be staying at Campsite Bankenhof. That was far too easy a decision lol  

Places or touristy things in the area not to miss anyone?


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

If you go to my website www.jpysofeuropeancaravanning and look at our last trip 2014 good campsite here and on page Germany Info places to visit in the Black Forest any more info needed contact me will be glad to help. Have been visiting the Black Forest and Germany for 35 years. [/img]


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

michelle,

Bankenhof is a good site, and well located. Titisee itself is a bit touristy, but none the worse for it and the views are stunning. As others have said, you must get the Konus card. It's free, and you can travel over a wide area using the very efficient trains. Freiburg is not to be missed. You may also want to have a look at Sankt Peter, a delightful Black Forest small town/village with a spectacular basilica. The village also has another very good campsite.

Roger


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> If you go to my website www.jpysofeuropeancaravanning and look at our last trip 2014 good campsite here and on page Germany Info places to visit in the Black Forest any more info needed contact me will be glad to help. Have been visiting the Black Forest and Germany for 35 years.


That'll be joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We have stayed at Bankenhof and its a very good sight.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

We stayed here last year and thought it very nice. http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/regenbogen_camp.html Easy walk to the train station with tickets included in your site fees or rather the tourist tax!!! They do have a sort of Stellplatz on the main road with electrics but I could not see any water although I am sure there must be some sort of arrangement with the campsite. There is a supermarket immediately outside the back gate.

David


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for the other replies, we are in Italy at the moment at Lake Iseo and my email has not notified me of any more replies. Once again, thank you


----------

